#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  ASTM E1823-20 & ASTM E8/E8M-21 needed

## imp

Please, Could anyone share these standards?



Thanks.See More: ASTM E1823-20 & ASTM E8/E8M-21 needed

----------


## Horas Canman

Dear Friend,

I only have this:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## imp

Thank you!!

----------

